# Eletta question



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

Has anyone any tips for getting a good espresso from the Eletta?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sirmol said:


> Has anyone any tips for getting a good espresso from the Eletta?


what is eletta?


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

De'Longhi Eletta ECAM 44.660.B Bean to Cup


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sirmol said:


> De'Longhi Eletta ECAM 44.660.B Bean to Cup


What beans are you using


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

I bought some from a local coffee shop called Atkinson's


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sirmol said:


> I bought some from a local coffee shop called Atkinson's


Ah hello, I'm lancaster too.

What's problem with the coffee at mo them ?

Which coffee did you buy


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ah hello, I'm lancaster too.
> 
> What's problem with the coffee at mo them ?
> 
> Which coffee did you buy


Nice! Just their own seasonal espresso. Not a lot of Crema and not very full in colour - especially when I see others pictures


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sirmol said:


> Nice! Just their own seasonal espresso. Not a lot of Crema and not very full in colour - especially when I see others pictures


Protoype or Archetype

Sorry to say but your machine isnt to going to make the same crema you see, its got a pressurised basket for starters.

Ignore the colour and crema , and focus on taste


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> Protoype or Archetype
> 
> Sorry to say but your machine isnt to going to make the same crema you see, its got a pressurised basket for starters.
> 
> Ignore the colour and crema , and focus on taste


Thanks for the reply - excuse my ignorance but what's a pressurised basket?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sirmol said:


> Thanks for the reply - excuse my ignorance but what's a pressurised basket?


Its a basket that designed for bean to cups, has a widget in it to give some bubbles.

You don't have alot of wiggle room with a bean to cup in terms of adjustment etc..

Which coffee is it your using , how does it taste


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Ignore the double shot button (all it does ispush twice as much water through the puck) & just pour 2 singles instead.


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

It tastes nice -archetype. Just wanted to see if I could make it taste and look even better but by the sounds of it I'll jyst settle as there isn't a problem with it lol


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Ignore the double shot button (all it does ispush twice as much water through the puck) & just pour 2 singles instead.


Will do


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sirmol said:


> It tastes nice -archetype. Just wanted to see if I could make it taste and look even better but by the sounds of it I'll jyst settle as there isn't a problem with it lol


It's not a crema bomb that coffee, i sue it at home from time to time.


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> It's not a crema bomb that coffee, i sue it at home from time to time.


Cheers for the replies Boots


----------



## thesquale (Sep 28, 2019)

Hello all,

Picking up on this thread...i have a De'Longhi Eletta ECAM 44.660.B Bean to Cup so very similar. I find the coffee extremely weak and watery in its constitency after 4 months with the machine. If i adjust the "strengh" option to "strong", then the taste is not too bad but i would prefer a much denser coffee. There is a huge difference with a typical Nespresso machine for ex. I wonder if i have unreasonable expectations....

I adjusted the grinder setting by putting it to 1 but i did not know that it had to be done one unit by one unit and only when in action. So maybe i broke the grinder or something?

any pointers or advice ? or you all hate these machines anyhow !

THANK YOU


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

What coffee are you using and how do you brew it on the machine? E.g. do you use the Americano function which is a big no no.


----------



## Mitz (Jun 26, 2020)

ashcroc said:


> Ignore the double shot button (all it does ispush twice as much water through the puck) & just pour 2 singles instead.


 I have this machine too and never knew that! Thank you!


----------



## Mitz (Jun 26, 2020)

Sirmol said:


> It tastes nice -archetype. Just wanted to see if I could make it taste and look even better but by the sounds of it I'll jyst settle as there isn't a problem with it lol


 Haha I know exactly what you mean! After reading this forum and especially the quality of espresso that the Gaggia produces it's making me question whether I need to rethink my setup!


----------



## LJMM1967 (Mar 4, 2021)

Mine is the Eletta 45.760w I'm having problems with the single cup touch button. It keeps delivering 2 coffees instead of one. Had it less than a month. I thought my finger slipped and that I had pressed to 2 cup button, but I tried it again later in the day and same thing. This time I definitely pressed the one cup button at the top. It still delivers 2 coffees. I don't mind as it's still better than the 2 cup option button, as I find that weaker. Anyone else had that issue.


----------

